# Digital Projector for Lightroom



## Slyleibo (Aug 11, 2015)

Could somebody advise on the minimum sensible projector resolution required to project Lightroom comfortably for teaching purposes?

Is it a requirement to be able to project in 16:9 ratio?

I don't need the projector to project over a long distance, (just for small group teaching) what is the minimum projector requirements on a budget?

I want to be able to have a decent size Lupe view image, while also keeping all the Panels open.

I have experienced difficulties in the past when using inadequate projector facilities.

Many thanks for any advice.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 11, 2015)

If it is a very small group, a large screen (40")  1080P TV might do.  A 40" monitor is good  for viewing distance of 6' - 15'.   If you really need a projector, then look for one with native WXGA 1280x800 resolution and at least 3000 lumens.  The same viewing distance rules apply. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optimum_HDTV_viewing_distance


----------

